# College Station, TX



## rangerrick9211 (Feb 23, 2010)

Last few semesters left at A&M and have been playing photographer for almost 2 years now. Looking to meet up with an seasoned veteran in the area to hopefully take my skills to the next level!

I am willing to do pretty much whatever, whether it be acting as an intern type assistant for non pay or just being a studio hand. Any type of exposure is desired.

Thank you for your time.


----------

